# New Ghost Approach



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I wanted to do something different for a ghost prop instead of a Flying Crank Ghost. After some experimenting, here is what I ended up with. I hope you like it.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks nice ... how did you get the arms to move?


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

very interesting. Looks like multiple movements there.


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

That's great! The motion and tattered & layered look are awesome.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I like that movement better then the traditional FCG...more realistic, fluid like..arms don't look like to sticks moving under a sheet. Good job


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

That's really nice - very natural movements!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Awesome, HJ! Good to see you back in haunting mode!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Don't you just hate it when someone builds an awesome prop like this and doesn't include a howto!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes, yes, we need a how-to!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd like to know how you did it too!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Great Job! That would be a howto I'd put to use!


----------



## DaGhoulies (Oct 11, 2009)

I like it alot! Looks great. As many others, I would love to see a how to on this one. I have been very inerested in obtaining/making an FCG.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone, glad you like it. The neighborhood kids got a preview in the garage, they really like it. I don't have a how-to, but I will see what I can do about getting some pictures and descriptions together.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is fantastic. He looks like he is floating around.
FCGs are so passe'. LOL!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

nice!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great ! love the movement!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is one fantastic ghost. Like everyone else, I love the movement. Great job on it.


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

FCG's are passe already and I've yet to make one! 

I really like the creepy movement on this.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Great job! I love the tattered cloak!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent job and yes a how-to of some kind is in order. Good job on the vid too.

I always think it's a bit funny when someone says something has a "natural" movement and it's a ghost or a corpse or some other dead thing. And yes, I know you ment it didn't look mechanical. Just one of those things that haunters say.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Ghost 2 is finished. Simple talking boris on a pole with some cheese clothe. This guy will greet TOTs as they turn onto the sidewalk leading to my door. Very simple, and I imagine very effective. Ghost 3 is on the workbench, more to come.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Ahwwww c'mon stop teasing us! You are killing us! Please post some more pictures. LOL Love it. This will definitely be the new standard for a FCG type prop - you will have to give a name.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Me, a tease?:googly:

I'll try to start a thread tonight that explains how I did it. Very focused on finishing up some props right now.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

We are all in the same boat. I may have to cut a prop for time and my wife wanting the bathroom finished. when you can.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Better watch out - you're going to earn the title of "Ghost King"


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

hpropman said:


> We are all in the same boat. I may have to cut a prop for time and my wife wanting the bathroom finished. when you can.


LOL, Yeah I'm trying to finish up a Master Bathroom remodel myself, all thats left is a little trim work and paint, but it has to wait until after Halloween. Wife grabbed the tools I had in the bathroom and threw them into the garage while I was working on the ghosts over the weekend, guess I know now what she thinks of my current priorities


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow HJ, I love it. It floats nice and smooooth with just enough arm movement. The fabric was placed perfectly, too. Congrats on the new prop!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I think we have a new era of FCG upon us,the HJFCG. We might need a better name though


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

I LOVE blacklight ghosts and yours are awesome! I too would like to see how you did it! Love the movement.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I love the ghosts. I'd love to see how they're made, when you have time.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all the compliments, I am glad everyone likes it so much.


----------

